
Libui: portable GUI library in C with many other language bindings - sjroot
https://github.com/andlabs/libui
======
sjroot
This is the nuts and bolts of the Proton Native library that was featured on
HN last week [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16978901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16978901)

